# spindrift



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know when the spindrift will be released. Is moebius planing to release a Spindrift? Kidcury


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

kidcury said:


> Anyone know when the spindrift will be released. Is moebius planing to release a Spindrift? Kidcury


No current plans for it, but we still have time in our license.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Plus, there MUST be PL Spindrifts still out there in the stores.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> No current plans for it, but we still have time in our license.


Great News Frank!

I am still not happy with my Lunar Kit. I may yet again Re-Build it(for the fifth time).

Getting a same scale kit from you guys(Moebius) would be the answer!!!:thumbsup:


BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Moebius said:


> No current plans for it, but we still have time in our license.


Then no new Jupiter 2 either. Sorry folks.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

*Spindrift Reference*

If Frank ever decides to move forward with a Spindrift kit, he'll have access to a copy of the filming model, plus the studio prints it was built from, so it would be very accurate. 

Here's hoping!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well the studio model is in the science Fiction museum in Seattle. It should be accessible.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That poor thing is in such a sorry state; I really wish the SciFi Museum would trust some professional like Merriman or even Greg Jein to restore it. 
Anyway, count my vote in amongst those who'd love a Mobius Spindrift! :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just started scanning and posting my Spindrift blueprints over at: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225365
I'll do more scans as I can, hope to have it done in a few days.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

That should be an outstanding kit! Can't wait! Thought it wouldn't break
my heart to see the big Flying Sub first! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Not to be greedy, but quite frankly, I want BOTH. I pride myself on being a competent, experienced modeller, but after all the hours of careful work I've poured into my LM Spindrifts and Flying Subs to have sub-par results is frustrating. 
After building the Seaview (and am now about to embark on the Space Pod build), I'm convinced that these two IA craft are ones that Moebius and his team can do justice to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Frank wouldn't need to get access to the filming model in Seattle. He already has access to one that a friend of mine owns, plus the molds.

Let's just hope that it happens some day.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, the _Spindrift_ is at the top of my Moebius wish list. Given the ready availability of reference materials they should be able to hit this one outa the park.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Spindrift is not near the top of our list right now.
We have a full agenda from now through the first quarter of 2010....
There are two or three Irwin Allen items that are likely to get done before Spindrift....the first is a 1/32 scale Flying Sub tentatively scheduled for the first half of 2009 (the tooling prototype is under development right now)
There are also several Universal Studios items on our list and a couple more Marvel properties as well as a few things we can't talk about right now that are on the list above Spindrift....
We are not ruling Spindrift out, it's just not a high priority project at this time.

Dave


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> Plus, there MUST be PL Spindrifts still out there in the stores.


John --

Steve (culttvman.com) has a few, that's for sure. But, the PL is NOT a Moebius! I dragged out my 1/2 completed Lunar Spindrift the other day, and I have to say I _really_ like the size of the thing! Just the CHANCE that Moebius would do one in a similar scale makes me salivate! I WANT ONE!!!! The PL just looks, well, just not as impressive.... I was glad to have it, but I really would like a larger one!

Plus, if Moebius puts one out, I won't have to finish the Lunar kit (which would be a blessing!).

--Henry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> ....the first is a 1/32 scale Flying Sub tentatively scheduled for the first half of 2009 (the tooling prototype is under development right now)


I love you.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> I love you.


The heck with that -- WE ALL LOVE MOEBIUS AND STAFF! They are selling us (at VERY reasonable prices) the stuff DREAMS ARE MADE OF! Now it's not just the WWII model builders that get PRISTINE QUALITY MODELS!

WE GET IT, TOO!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

PM Moderator said:


> ...the first is a 1/32 scale Flying Sub tentatively scheduled for the first half of 2009 (the tooling prototype is under development right now).


:woohoo::thumbsup::hat::woohoo::hat:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> I love you.


How big would 1/32 be?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> Spindrift is not near the top of our list right now.
> We have a full agenda from now through the first quarter of 2010....
> There are two or three Irwin Allen items that are likely to get done before Spindrift....the first is a 1/32 scale Flying Sub tentatively scheduled for the first half of 2009 (the tooling prototype is under development right now)
> There are also several Universal Studios items on our list and a couple more Marvel properties as well as a few things we can't talk about right now that are on the list above Spindrift....
> ...


2 or 3? The FS and 2 more. Not much left unless a new J2 is in the works. Anyone want to guess on the 3rd?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> 2 or 3? The FS and 2 more. Not much left unless a new J2 is in the works. Anyone want to guess on the 3rd?


Either the mechanical parrot, or the metal head-in-the-box would be my guess .... 

We've all wanted those!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"BWWAAK! Pieces of eight! Pieces of eight! Dead man's gold, mad man's dream!" "GOOD EVENING!"


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Seaview said:


> "BWWAAK! Pieces of eight! Pieces of eight! Dead man's gold, mad man's dream!" "GOOD EVENING!"


Leading us to BILLY BONE'S TREASURE!!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Admiral,
Two or three could be just two! or maybe it is three.
FS-1 is one of the two or three - you can waste as much time as you want speculating about whatever the others might be. 
OR you could actually push yourself away from the keyboard, go to your work bench and BUILD something.
You do build models, don't you?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> Admiral,
> Two or three could be just two! or maybe it is three.
> FS-1 is one of the two or three - you can waste as much time as you want speculating about whatever the others might be.
> OR you could actually push yourself away from the keyboard, go to your work bench and BUILD something.
> You do build models, don't you?


I do hope this answers your question. I have also have a Chariot ordered.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm going to wager on the "Apple One" diving bell, and perhaps the Mini-sub. No vehicles for Time Tunnel , and they've ruled out Land of the Giants.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Admiral Nelson said:


> How big would 1/32 be?


I'm not sure but its pretty darn big!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> I'm going to wager on the "Apple One" diving bell, and perhaps the Mini-sub. No vehicles for Time Tunnel , and they've ruled out Land of the Giants.


You can waste as much time as you want speculating..........


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

They have NOT "ruled out LOTG" as long as they have the license.
As some fictional charactor once said, "There are always possibilities".


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

otto said:


> I'm not sure but its pretty darn big!


Well, the Lunar "Spindrift" kit was supposedly 1/35th. And that is one fairly large kit! 

All we can do is hope at this point, and in the meantime, be REALLY thankful that we have what we have, and that there is a BIG flying sub in the works! 

Either way, whatever happens, it's bound to be exciting!

--Henry


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm holding my breath for a Gigantic Dr. Smith. At least for another 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I want the mechanical parrot! Maybe I should start a suggestion list for Moebius... Oh that's right, I am Moebius! Seriously though, the parrot would be cool. As Dave says, there are things in the works (as far as I know), and we should be able to announce sometime soon. Be patient, we still haven't got everything for this year out yet.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> How big would 1/32 be?


The Moebius Seaview's _Flying Sub_ is 3-1/4 inches wide, and that's in 1/128 scale, right? So 1/32 scale is 4 times that size, or 13 inches. That's big enough for me.

By way of comparison, the Aurora/Monogram/Tsukuda _FS_ measures 7-5/8 inches across, which, assuming the "real" Flying Sub is 34 feet 8 inches wide, makes the kit about 1/55 scale.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The LM (nightmare-to-build) FS-1 measures 14", and with its interior accuratly at 1/35 scale, tells us that the final size of the Moebius (a-9-year-old-could-build-it) FS-1 will in all probability measure to 14", which will just by sheer coincidence fit on a certain highly-esteemed kit-bashing collegues' 12" shelf perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup:


Indeed!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Id' take both the Flying Sub and Spindrift please!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> Id' take both the Flying Sub and Spindrift please!!


Waste as much time as you want speculating.......:jest:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This thread is off topic, and the horse is dead!
The thread is now closed!


----------

